

Canadian Startup Camcloud Launches Cloud Video Monitoring Service - joeyczikk1
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/camcloud-launches-cloud-video-monitoring-service-2013-02-22

======
disbelief
Could be a pretty handy service. Though an intruder cutting the power would
essentially render the cameras useless unless you're running your home
computer off a UPS. Not sure how common that scenario would be, but don't
standard alarm systems typically have backup/battery power?

